# Problems adding YouTube Links to posts



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Whenever I try to embed a YT video by using the supplied button, the link looks like this:

*[ YT="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYhmJAa5GZg"]Bonus![/YT ]*

Yet to work properly, they're apparently supposed to be formatted like this:

*[ YT="Bonus!"]JYhmJAa5GZg[/YT ]*

(Both links deliberately broken with spaces to illustrate the point)

So what's the point of giving us a way to embed YT videos that is never actually going to work? 

Thanks.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, this has been brought up before as I recognize it's a bit confusing.

The way the plugin/menubar item works is that it looks for you to enter the YouTube video ID--the part at the end, as it includes the standard YouTube prefix already.

More info here: http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=111386&page=4


----------

